
Stem cell treatment corrects vision in mice - vector1a
http://www.gyp4.com/blindmice.htm
======
DrScump
Please don't use phony redirection links.

Direct link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20061213082251/http://news.bbc.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20061213082251/http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/6120664.stm)

